# Coping with headaches on Buserelin



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi. My first time on here and I am on injection number 4 and having some bloody awful headaches that are knocking me for six!! Is anyone else having these and what are you doing to help them?? I have been drinking loads and paracetamol just doesn't touch them 😔


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I really suffer with them too, so I feel your pain....literally! My only advice is loads of water, regular paracetamol (don't let it kick in because it's harder to overcome pain once it's properly taken hold) and early nights. Once you start stims/estrogen if you're not on a fresh cycle then it gets better really quickly. Just hold in there, don't plan much more than rest and relaxation and this phase will pass quickly. 

Sending lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

I get migraines and when I can't take meds a good tip is run a shallow bath of hot water, sit on the edge with your feet in it and lean over with a bag of frozen veg or cold compress on the back of your head/neck and if you can put your hands in the water too, it draws the pressure away from your head 

Hope you feel better soon I down regged for 10 weeks it's a killer 

Good luck! 


L x


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there

Huge hugs to you  

I had terrifying headaches and migraines on buserelin. Nothing worked, drinking water, paracetamol, ibuprofen etc didn't touch them. Seriously thought my head was being crushed from all angles and that I would end up in hospital (the clinic reduced my dose to 0.3 which made it bearable but still horrible). For my current down reg, the consultant prescribed clonidine, which is used for blood pressure and migraines in women going through menopause. Whilst I still got thumping migraines on it, they weren't in the same league as before, and made the experience a bit easier. Perhaps you could speak to your clinic to see if they can prescribe something in addition to help?


----------



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, spoke to the clinic and they suggested taking co-codamol which has a mix of paracetamol and codeine.  Have to say they helped last night but another one this morning so decided when I wake for my 4am wee (due to the amount of water I am having) I will knock a couple of tablets back!


----------



## Claireu (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi mummytoanangel
Have you tried Tigerbalm - I found it really helped me. I'm DR at the moment and only had one headache so far - I have suffered with them in the past but I only get a bit of a fuzzy head most of the time - but then the occasional big headache. Water I found helped and also some exercise I've found helped me as well. So I'm continuing to run and it seems to be helping me.
Good luck finding something that helps - at least it will stop once you get off them!

Take care
Claire
x


----------

